# any advice please!!



## hpjc245 (Jan 17, 2009)

Im about to buy my first handgun and have been lookin into the taurus 24/7 S&W .40 4" barrell. i habe been doing some research into this particular one and have found that it seems to be hit and miss. i have also looked into the xd series by springfiels and find that i dont care for them. I would prefer the price to be between 350-500. does anyone have any ideas for any other handguns that might fit this price range. i would like the same cal and barell length thanks!!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Smith & Wesson M&P40 should be available for between $400 and $500.

I own one and reccomend it.


----------



## tom4018 (Dec 6, 2008)

hpjc245 said:


> Im about to buy my first handgun and have been lookin into the taurus 24/7 S&W .40 4" barrell. i habe been doing some research into this particular one and have found that it seems to be hit and miss. i have also looked into the xd series by springfiels and find that i dont care for them. I would prefer the price to be between 350-500. does anyone have any ideas for any other handguns that might fit this price range. i would like the same cal and barell length thanks!!


What is it you do not like about the XD's? 
I am looking for another pistol and was considering them. Got a couple friends that don't like Taurus for some reason, I have no personal experience with them. 
I like the feel of the S & W, XD, Glock and Rugers but have not got to shoot them. 
Curious as to your dislikes as you may have got to shoot one.


----------



## lovain1932 (Feb 14, 2008)

Have you considered a sig 229 or 226 factory refurbs available for around $550 and they are top notch guns


----------



## hpjc245 (Jan 17, 2009)

tom4018 said:


> What is it you do not like about the XD's?
> I am looking for another pistol and was considering them. Got a couple friends that don't like Taurus for some reason, I have no personal experience with them.
> I like the feel of the S & W, XD, Glock and Rugers but have not got to shoot them.
> Curious as to your dislikes as you may have got to shoot one.


i dont like the way that they feel in my hand. to me its just too uncomfortable. the taurus was reccomended to me and fits my hand a little better


----------



## hpjc245 (Jan 17, 2009)

lovain1932 said:


> Have you considered a sig 229 or 226 factory refurbs available for around $550 and they are top notch guns


i have looked into the sig 226, my stepmother has one and i have put about 100 rounds through it, it was nice but i dont know if its what im looking for. i havent had a chance to get to the 229 yet, are they vastly different?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I had an XD Tactical for a year. It was a great shooter but did not fit my hand. The M&P's adjustable grip solved the problem and they are great shooters also. If it fits you the XD is a great gun. If it doesn't get something else.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

hpjc245 said:


> I would prefer the price to be between 350-500. does anyone have any ideas for any other handguns that might fit this price range. i would like the same cal and barell length thanks!!


Take a look at the Ruger SR9 or their older P-series, and the Stoeger Cougar which is essentially a Beretta Cougar made on the same machines, but by Stoeger instead of Beretta. I think you might be able to get an FNP in your price range, but you might have to do a bit of shopping. Another excellent choice is the CZ 75, which has versions in your price range.

You will not find a new Sig in your price range, but a used one would serve you well. You might still be able to find a used Sig P6 for around $300-$350. There are also a lot of used metal-framed ex-police S&W's out there too.

The best bets though are the Glock, M&P, and the XD that you don't like. The grip of the Glock is different from the XD, so it might well suit you. The M&P is probably the best choice as it's grip size is adjustable.


----------



## hpjc245 (Jan 17, 2009)

i looked at the baretta px4 today and i was very impressed, it was about 550 which is ok to go a little over the price range. one thing that i really was impressed with was the safety de-cocker, it also felt alot better in my hand than the xd did. i have also thought about going ip to the .45 which the px4 is available in, thank you for your input i am int he process of checking out those other handguns, thanks again


----------

